# *OFFICIAL* Modern Warfare 2 Discussion Thread



## FSF-Foxhound

pics


----------



## mfb412

The PC version is a piece of crap
/thread


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
mordern warfare 2?
umm

bah needs more content man

Like what? Look at the other *Discussion* threads, they just have some general info, and then people discuss about the game.

mfb412 - keep those opinions to yourself, that's not discussing, you're acting like a moron.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

For those interested


YouTube - Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Opening HD (1)


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Nice omega, thanks








I'm gonna go watch them now


----------



## Spooooon!!!

25 kill streak gives you a lol-nuke. Kills everyone. Even your team.

Screw this game. : /


----------



## DEC_42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spooooon!!!*


25 kill streak gives you a lol-nuke. Kills everyone. Even your team.

Screw this game. : /


True power is being able to kill, but choosing not to.


----------



## Sgtbash

2 Words.

Dedicated Servers.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


Like what? Look at the other *Discussion* threads, they just have some general info, and then people discuss about the game.

mfb412 - keep those opinions to yourself, that's not discussing, you're acting like a moron.


my bad. forgot its a discussion thread.

Anyway, I'm going to pre-order this on steam today or tomorrow.. looks great

I'm dying to try this..

ok i wont lie I want to play that airport scene.


----------



## TestECull

Oooo, snowmobile lulz.

This is gonna be fuuunnn!!!

Also, lol-nuke is a moot point for me. I don't really care about MP.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

My main concern is, how long with the single player campaign be? COD4 was way too short.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


My main concern is, how long with the single player campaign be? COD4 was way too short.


It's actually kind of short too. It's in 3 acts. I think its longer then the first one, but I'm pretty sure I'm close to the end.

Captain Price is alive!!!
And I'm willing to bet a pretty penny that Ghost is Gaz, but I'm not sure


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

I really want to try that airport scene, also the ice mission looks pretty awesome, no?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I think we all found it very funny when people were all upidy when they saw the airport scene. It's if as if no one played any GTA series. Do people also remember carmagedon back on the win95 days? You got massive points for running people over. Whatever. Let's wait and see how the game turns out.


----------



## FSF-Foxhound

YouTube - Modern Warfare 2 Airport Scene Reaction  



 
 .

I've posted this before, i mean, is the MW2 one _REALLY_ that bad?


----------



## sP00N

the story mode looks awesome, but MP COD4 was a bit lacking in terms of not dying every 5 seconds. Hopefully VAC will kill off more aim botters and other bs.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FSF-Foxhound* 
YouTube - Modern Warfare 2 Airport Scene Reaction
.

I've posted this before, i mean, is the MW2 one _REALLY_ that bad?

i just make a big deal out of it cause they took dedi out of the pc version but every video i watch makes me want to get the game more and more lol


----------



## Laforet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


I think we all found it very funny when people were all upidy when they saw the airport scene. It's if as if no one played any GTA series. Do people also remember carmagedon back on the win95 days? You got massive points for running people over. Whatever. Let's wait and see how the game turns out.


There is a slightly different twist to it.

Randomly mowing down people in the street is a decision up to the player in GTA games and never a requirement or plot component.

The airport level, well IW says it can be skipped but it remains part of the plot that player is meant to complete. Some claim that you need to follow Makarov's orders to shoot and certain NPCs are scripted to not to get shot by other terrorists but to cross your path, I watched that leaked vid twice and can't decide if the theory still stands. AT least they could have added an achievement for not hurting any civvies in this level...


----------



## halifax1

I'm hopeful for this game despite all the whining. I'm tired of hearing about it. I'm annoyed at the price, but I can easily get it cheaper if I find a good place.

I've always liked the matchmaking systems. Supposedly it's easier to match you based on your player skill-level, although I'm not sure of how that works, but I would like to be able to play rounds with people who are close to the same skill as me instead of jumping into a random server on PC and then realize I'm playing with people who camp all day waiting at spawn points or people who are generally great at playing the game.

I'm more of a casual player. I come in to play for a bit and then I have other things to do. Based on my Steam play-time, I don't play often, so I enjoy the casual gaming and if I can play with others based on my skill level, then I think the game will be very fun for the multiplayer aspect.

I'm tired of hearing about the problems with the PC version in every thread. It's getting to the point where it does nothing but cause arguments, and is not needed. Until I actually have the game, I have no idea how it will be, but I have high hopes that it will be a fun game both single-player and multi-player.


----------



## Mach 5

I like how everyone thinks that VAC will mean less cheaters, people have been getting around VAC for years, it will make no difference.

And because there are no dedicated servers there will be no server admins or communities working together to reduce the number of cheaters, no banning individuals off specific servers. VAC is the ONLY defence against cheaters in this case.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halifax1*


I'm hopeful for this game despite all the whining. I'm tired of hearing about it. I'm annoyed at the price, but I can easily get it cheaper if I find a good place.

I've always liked the matchmaking systems. Supposedly it's easier to match you based on your player skill-level, although I'm not sure of how that works, but I would like to be able to play rounds with people who are close to the same skill as me instead of jumping into a random server on PC and then realize I'm playing with people who camp all day waiting at spawn points or people who are generally great at playing the game.

I'm more of a casual player. I come in to play for a bit and then I have other things to do. Based on my Steam play-time, I don't play often, so I enjoy the casual gaming and if I can play with others based on my skill level, then I think the game will be very fun for the multiplayer aspect.

I'm tired of hearing about the problems with the PC version in every thread. It's getting to the point where it does nothing but cause arguments, and is not needed. Until I actually have the game, I have no idea how it will be, but I have high hopes that it will be a fun game both single-player and multi-player.


Lets see how much you like it when you get connected to a server half way around the world just because there are players on there with the same "skill" level as you.

I said this about COD4 and it will be the same as MW2. "Skill level" aka game level != actual skill.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sP00N*


the story mode looks awesome, but MP COD4 was a bit lacking in terms of not dying every 5 seconds. Hopefully VAC will kill off more aim botters and other bs.


Thats why you play SnD









Maybe cause I played competitive, but I found that playing CoD4 with a team was more satisfying than lone wolfing in pub.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


Thats why you play SnD









Maybe cause I played competitive, but I found that playing CoD4 with a team was more satisfying than lone wolfing in pub.


Agreed HC SnD in CoD4 were some of the best, and most intense gaming moments ever. Sure, on some maps people would start off with noob tubes, but when you were into the game, you were always watching your back, looking for claymores, hell it was a lot of fun (especially if you were the last one alive on your team).

Quite frankly, I'm not that angry about no dedicated servers, as long as I can get into a game, I'm totally fine.


----------



## Spooooon!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEC_42*


True power is being able to kill, but choosing not to.


While I agree, the people who will play this game will just lolnuke everyone and then giggle maniacally. I can't say that I wouldn't either


----------



## Frabex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


2 Words.

Dedicated Servers.


That's why I won't buy the game.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mach 5*


Lets see how much you like it when you get connected to a server half way around the world just because there are players on there with the same "skill" level as you.

I said this about COD4 and it will be the same as MW2. "Skill level" aka game level != actual skill.


Never once had that problem with Left 4 Dead on PC, nor did I have that problem with Left 4 Dead on Xbox 360, or Modern Warfare on Xbox 360 either.

I played Modern Warfare on 360 when I had it for many hours and enjoyed it.


----------



## mxthunder

Those snowmobiles look like they are going about 200mph lol.
I am getting exited. So the release date is still the 10th? Newegg still has its little countdown going to the 10th, and my preorder says it will ship that day too.


----------



## vdek

This game is going to suck in multiplayer... Quite frankly that's the only reason I even played COD4, I went maybe 40% into the single player in COD4 before spending dozens of hours on multiplayer...


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


2 Words.

Dedicated Servers.


This.
Paying 60$ for a game which has PAID DLC is not PC gaming


----------



## TestECull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sgtbash* 
2 Words.

Dedicated Servers.


IMO not enough of an issue to warrant not getting it.

Then again, I don't see the fun in a MP mode that will comprise of A: Grenade spam, B: Camping, C: Tactical nukes that obliterate all on the map, D: more grenade spam and E: jerks micspamming.

People should be taking a hint. I think IW doesn't really want people to focus so much on the MP, so they keep trying to gimp it so people will pay at least some attention to the single player. Atleast that's my opinion on it.

I also think they should be grateful it has a multiplayer component at all, that it's available for PC in the first place, and shut the hell up accordingly. IW doesn't have to include MP, IW doesn't have to release it for PC. If the PC gaming community can't be civilized about their concerns, I can easily see IW not bothering with PC at all. I know I would if I were in their shoes and saw PC gamers acting like a bunch of whiney 3 year olds over the worse half of the game. But that's just my opinion.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
This.
Paying 60$ for a game which has PAID DLC is not PC gaming


So Fallout 3 isn't PC gaming when I play it on PC?

I could have sworn it was. Here I was, inputting commands via keyboard and mouse into Boot to the Head(A PC, if you must know). Hell, I even have it modded to the point it doesn't remember how to shut down without freezing.

I don't remember putting a 360 inside that Rosewill case.......


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestECull* 
IMO not enough of an issue to warrant not getting it.

Then again, I don't see the fun in a MP mode that will comprise of A: Grenade spam, B: Camping, C: Tactical nukes that obliterate all on the map, D: more grenade spam and E: jerks micspamming.

People should be taking a hint. I think IW doesn't really want people to focus so much on the MP, so they keep trying to gimp it so people will pay at least some attention to the single player. Atleast that's my opinion on it.

I also think they should be grateful it has a multiplayer component at all, that it's available for PC in the first place, and shut the hell up accordingly. IW doesn't have to include MP, IW doesn't have to release it for PC. If the PC gaming community can't be civilized about their concerns, I can easily see IW not bothering with PC at all. I know I would if I were in their shoes and saw PC gamers acting like a bunch of whiney 3 year olds over the worse half of the game. But that's just my opinion.

So Fallout 3 isn't PC gaming when I play it on PC?

I could have sworn it was. Here I was, inputting commands via keyboard and mouse into Boot to the Head(A PC, if you must know). Hell, I even have it modded to the point it doesn't remember how to shut down without freezing.

I don't remember putting a 360 inside that Rosewill case.......

Fallout has actual content, IW wants us to pay 10$ for 3 gotdamned maps.


----------



## Traeumt

great game imo ... played it in my dreams in last night ..


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Fallout has actual content, IW wants us to pay 10$ for 3 gotdamned maps.

You don't have to buy the maps.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestECull* 
I also think they should be grateful it has a multiplayer component at all, that it's available for PC in the first place, and shut the hell up accordingly. IW doesn't have to include MP, IW doesn't have to release it for PC. If the PC gaming community can't be civilized about their concerns, I can easily see IW not bothering with PC at all. I know I would if I were in their shoes and saw PC gamers acting like a bunch of whiney 3 year olds over the worse half of the game. But that's just my opinion.

Can't be civilized? I missed where the PC gaming community isn't civilized in this situation...

Also, it wouldn't bother me if IW dropped out of the PC market. The only thing keeping them in the PC market is Activision anyways - they've said they would rather develop for the console.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestECull* 
So Fallout 3 isn't PC gaming when I play it on PC?

I could have sworn it was. Here I was, inputting commands via keyboard and mouse into Boot to the Head(A PC, if you must know). Hell, I even have it modded to the point it doesn't remember how to shut down without freezing.

I don't remember putting a 360 inside that Rosewill case.......

Try comparing games that are actually comparable next time. Two completely different genres doesn't work too well in a comparison.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
You don't have to buy the maps.

Yes you do.
Infinity Ward locked mods so we'd have to buy ALL our content from them, read up on it


----------



## Starbuck5000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Yes you do.
Infinity Ward locked mods so we'd have to buy ALL our content from them, read up on it

Yes but you don't HAVE to buy the DLC, they aren't forcing you to pay for the extra maps. They have just made it the only way to get extra maps.

When I first heard about the dedi servers I was really pissed but the fact is CoD MP sucks, and I wouldn't probably play it anyway. Likely I'll still be playing Op Flash MP and L4D 2 when that comes out.

Uncancelled my pre-order when I realised I was just getting swept up in the IW hate. I still don't like the removal of Dedi Servers and I have lots of friends who do play CoD MP so I'm upset for them although it does mean I won't loose everyone to CoD MP and be all on my lonsome n Op Flash


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
Yes you do.
Infinity Ward locked mods so we'd have to buy ALL our content from them, read up on it

Um, or just don't buy the maps/DLC? No one is forcing you too, it's not necessary to play the game. So no, you don't _have_ to buy the maps.


----------



## NrGx

I know the lack of dedicated servers should be an incentive for me to not purchase this game but every trailer I see just makes me marvel at the creative talent of the developers. The recent 'Infamy' trailer was amazing because a fight on 'home' soil is something the war genre is almost devoid of; we're always in France, Korea, Germany, the Middle-East or something. Furthermore, there seems to be a heavy emphasis on the enemy this time, making them seem more sinister (the optional mission at the start is an example of this)...a force to be reckoned with which means you have a sense of danger. This will make winning that much more enjoyable.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
I know the lack of dedicated servers should be an incentive for me to not purchase this game but every trailer I see just makes me marvel at the creative talent of the developers. The recent 'Infamy' trailer was amazing because a fight on 'home' soil is something the war genre is almost devoid of; we're always in France, Korea, Germany, the Middle-East or something. Furthermore, there seems to be a heavy emphasis on the enemy this time, making them seem more sinister (the optional mission at the start is an example of this)...a force to be reckoned with which means you have a sense of danger. This will make winning that much more enjoyable.

Agreed, to be honest, the series seems to want to focus on single player first, and multiplayer second. In the past, the campaigns were too short, unfulfilling, and had people asking for more. I bet we see a lot of positive reviews for the single player.


----------



## Chris2183

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
Agreed, to be honest, the series seems to want to focus on single player first, and multiplayer second. In the past, the campaigns were too short, unfulfilling, and had people asking for more. I bet we see a lot of positive reviews for the single player.


People are reportedly finishing the single player campaign in less than 5 hours. A 360 torrent was leaked a few days ago and there was gameplay footage all over livestream and justin tv. Im going to wait for the reviews on the multiplayer before making a decision on purchasing, as I cannot bring myself to spend $60 on a 5 hour game.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I got banned from Youtube the bastards. Infinity Ward and Activision can go to hell!

Over 16 million views, and this is the thanks I get from Youtube.
http://www.overclock.net/rants-raves...t-youtube.html


----------



## TestECull

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maian* 
Can't be civilized? I missed where the PC gaming community isn't civilized in this situation...


You missed the flamewars that erupted in just about every MW2 thread that graced our news section? And you can't see the smoke starting to puff from this very thread?

Quote:

Also, it wouldn't bother me if IW dropped out of the PC market. The only thing keeping them in the PC market is Activision anyways - they've said they would rather develop for the console.
Ok?

Quote:

Try comparing games that are actually comparable next time. Two completely different genres doesn't work too well in a comparison.

He said games that require you to pay for DLC aren't PC games. Last time I checked, Bethesda charged for the DLC. Erego, comparison valid. He never mentioned the actual content in his statement, and neither did I.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

THE ENDING TO THIS GAME IS AMAZING.

HOLY CRAP!!!!!

Infinity Ward certaintly nailed the single player. Toward the middle I was beginning to get let down because it was dragging on, but at one point - a major plot twist occured and the entire game just goes from pretty damn good to EPIC.

I will be buying this on the PC and 360 now without a doubt. It's that damn amazing.
I'm gonna go play through the ending again, thats how awesome.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I gotta spoil it, so I'm just gonna spoil it.



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



Basically what happens is, you rescue Captain Price from prison after the Russians invade the US after the whole airport incident where the terrorist Markarov leads the undercover CIA American dead to take the blame for the whole thing. So, after rescuing Price from prison - you're in Washington DC fighting as one of the US Rangers. After clearing out the White House, you crash land in a Black Hawk and are fighting with your last clip of ammo. Just as you run out, a helicopter and a ton of Russians are rushing you, but it fades back to 'Roach' who is with Captain Price, Soap, and Ghost. You're invading this base where there is a submarine that has these 'nuclear missles'. Just before the sub is about to leave, Captain Price jumps in and takes it over. But as your defending the sub, a nuclear missle fires. Soap is yelling "WHAT IS GOING ON PRICE?!!! THE MISSLE FIRED!!!"
You hear Price saying "Good." as it fades out back to the US Ranger.

You replay the scene with the US Ranger in Washington DC with his last ammo clip, and suddenly a bright light appears. Suddenly, you're in outerspace as this astronaut who is looking at the earth. Then you see the missile as it closes in on the east coast of the US, and detonates. A satellite near you explodes and crashes into the astronaut, and you fade back into the US Ranger who is fighting.

Ends up, it was a massive EMP missile. The helicopter coming at you crashes straight into the Russian men marching toward you and your team. You make a break for it and basically, the sky is falling as every major aircraft is basically just smacking into the streets and buildings - as one of the soldiers puts it. Eventually, you push the Russians out of the US thanks to the missile.
You return as Roach and now you and Ghost are hunting down Makarov at one of his supposed safe houses. Captain Price and Mactavish are at another one. Ends up, he isn't at yours and you collect this intel and crap while fighting off waves of enemies.

As you're escaping - you get shot and Ghost helps you to the evac point. As you're escaping, your commander - general Shepard - comes out and takes the intel from you. He then executes both you and Ghost, and sets your bodies on fire.
You finish the game as Soap fighting alongside Captain Price as you try and take down Shepard. You're first in Afghanistan where the US army headed by Shephard is fighting the Russian army by Makarov, and basically you two are inbetween it all trying to escape as the 2 most wanted people in the world.

Tons of epic stuff happens and eventually you're sneaking into Shephard's base. You end up on a water boat chasing Shephard's water boat down rapid canals. It's all freakin awesome, and eventually you hit a waterfall where Shephard is now on a helicopter. You have to hold your boat steady while Price takes the helicopter down, but you both end up falling down the waterfall.
The game ends with you trying to kill Shephard. As you get close to him, he kicks your ass and stabs you with your own knife right in chest. Price and him get in an awesome fist fight to the death, but Price ends up almost loosing.

You, as Mactavish/Soap, have to pull the knife out of your chest and the last thing you do is end up aiming and tossing the knife right into Shephard's skull.



It's pure amazingness. I would give you the videos, but Youtube banned me.


----------



## kilrbe3

God darn you, CANT RESIST CLICKING SPOILER AHHH


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
God darn you, CANT RESIST CLICKING SPOILER AHHH

he he sorry

There will be a third. And I can't wait.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
he he sorry

There will be a third. And I can't wait.

Shoot I knew that in the trailers near the end, where it shows MW2 logo and crap, you see the 1, 2 and half of a 3

You think IW wont milk this CoD dead? shoot course they will


----------



## epitek

pewp


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epitek* 
pewp

epic pewp - the good kind


----------



## Maian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TestECull* 
You missed the flamewars that erupted in just about every MW2 thread that graced our news section? And you can't see the smoke starting to puff from this very thread?

I guess we have two different ideas of uncivilized, and petty internet arguments don't count in that category for me.

Quote:

He said games that require you to pay for DLC aren't PC games. Last time I checked, Bethesda charged for the DLC. Erego, comparison valid. He never mentioned the actual content in his statement, and neither did I.
Well, since we are being technical about his statement, was Fallout 3 $60 for the PC at launch? You can't only take part of his statement if you're going to be extremely literal with your response.

I said compare games that are comparable because I assumed since we're talking about a FPS game (MW2) that the member was referring to FPS games (like MW2) that cost $60 and force content updates as paid content only (like MW2). Maybe I jumped to conclusions, but that's what I got out of his statement.


----------



## mfb412

A friend of mine actually bought it...
I'll try to borrow it from him and play the SP (i'm not even going to bother installing MP, or am i forced to?)


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 
A friend of mine actually bought it...
I'll try to borrow it from him and play the SP (i'm not even going to bother installing MP, or am i forced to?)

He bought a game that isn't released yet?


----------



## 70_Malibu

NO! DON'T BUY IT!! NO DEDICATED SERVERS!!! INFINITY WARD IS THE DEBIL BOBBY BOUCHER!! Waaaah -waaaaah!!

And save the bandwidth for me when I upload this game from Steam. You whiners. This game is going to be EPIC. As for the $60... how much do you pay for a 2 hour prime time movie at a theater? Well, here your getting ~6 hours of INTERACTIVE entertainment just for SP. You can even pause it whenever you want for a bathroom break, too. This alone makes it worth it!!

I could give a rat's about MP personally, too. Like was said before.... grenade spammers, aimbots and campers... oh my! Pass for me.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *70_Malibu* 
And save the bandwidth for me when I upload this game from Steam. You whiners. This game is going to be EPIC. As for the $60... well, how much do you pay for a 2 hour prime time movie? Well, here your getting ~6 hours of INTERACTIVE entertainment just for SP. That alone still makes it worth it (but it is pushing it). I could give a rat's about MP, personally. Like was said before.... grenade spammers, aimbots and campers... oh my! Pass for me.

Actually, I disagree completely with the "~6 hours of entertainment for SP being worth it alone." I mean in general for all games because ~6 hours is pretty damn short for a video game's singleplayer. Although, MW2's singleplayer is really epic and is therefore worth it.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
He bought a game that isn't released yet?

It's been leaked, I assume that's what his "friend who bought it legit" has.


----------



## 70_Malibu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
Actually, I disagree completely with the "~6 hours of entertainment for SP being worth it alone." I mean in general for all games because ~6 hours is pretty damn short for a video game's singleplayer.

Yeah, but would you also only play through a game like this once?


----------



## Afrodisiac

Replayability is unpredictable. People assumed Borderlands would be repetitive but I constantly start new characters and do the whole drill over and over, so it's not a guarantee that MW2 will ONLY offer 6 hours of fun.


----------



## 70_Malibu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
Replayability is unpredictable. People assumed Borderlands would be repetitive but I constantly start new characters and do the whole drill over and over, so it's not a guarantee that MW2 will ONLY offer 6 hours of fun.


Well, I think it's fair to ASSUME that MW2 will offer a great cinematic experience like MW, and I played through MW and the different acts more times than I care to admit.

So yeah, I'm on this game like white on rice. That is all...


----------



## Digital Artist

to: "ProjecT TimeZ
nut up or shut up" aka OP

would you please grow up and write "modern" correctly! you wrote "mordern"
thank you


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digital Artist* 
to: "ProjecT TimeZ
nut up or shut up" aka OP

would you please grow up and write "modern" correctly! you wrote "mordern"
thank you









Would I please "grow up?" It's a spelling mistake, relax dude.

Fixed by the way, but next time, try not to be such a dick.


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Digital Artist* 
to: "ProjecT TimeZ
nut up or shut up" aka OP

would you please grow up and write "modern" correctly! you wrote "mordern"
thank you









Technically it should be "Modern" since it's a title.

If you're going to pick apart someone's post because of their spelling or grammar, yours better be perfect, which it's not.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I cannot wait for the game! The single player that is.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

New ad:

  
 YouTube - new call of duty modern warfare 2 tv advert  



 
I don't know what's up with the Space Station though


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
I don't know what's up with the Space Station though

















I've explained it several times, though - don't read it unless you want to spoil it.


----------



## HatesFury

Plz 2 B not flamed....

Basically, i like multiplayer FPS.... CoD 4 MW(1) is setup HORRIBLY... and the only way the game is any fun is if you get on a server that is WELL moderated... being able to nade spawn in the first second of the game, spray through walls with a MG into spawn to rape half the team, etc etc makes the multiplayer suck really bad if it's not well moderated... As such i only play MW on a select few servers that have good rules and good mods who enforce those rules.

MW2 has taken all of that away by elliminating dedicated servers and server admins. Therefore any MP game that you join unless it's ALL personal friends has a very high likelyhood over having 1) a cheater 2) a spammer 3) a nubtard with a mic screaming ghey 4) someone exibiting all of these characteristics at once.... This is why i won't be buying MW2.

I'm honestly not suprised by what IW has done... but i'm geninuely disappointed... If you want my $, work for it... All they've done is "taken a XBOX game, and put in mouse support"... That's the extent of their "work" for the PC version.... Finite customization (FoV, resolution, polling rates, update rates, etc), customizable controls, and dedicated servers running mods, custom rules, custom maps, etc, are (TO ME) what make MP worth playing... Feeding me and XBOX game with mouse support won't earn my business or my $, and i hope MW2 flops horribly to prove that point to the gaming industry.


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HatesFury*


Plz 2 B not flamed....

Basically, i like multiplayer FPS.... CoD 4 MW(1) is setup HORRIBLY... and the only way the game is any fun is if you get on a server that is WELL moderated... being able to nade spawn in the first second of the game, spray through walls with a MG into spawn to rape half the team, etc etc makes the multiplayer suck really bad if it's not well moderated... As such i only play MW on a select few servers that have good rules and good mods who enforce those rules.

MW2 has taken all of that away by elliminating dedicated servers and server admins. Therefore any MP game that you join unless it's ALL personal friends has a very high likelyhood over having 1) a cheater 2) a spammer 3) a nubtard with a mic screaming ghey 4) someone exibiting all of these characteristics at once.... This is why i won't be buying MW2.

I'm honestly not suprised by what IW has done... but i'm geninuely disappointed... If you want my $, work for it... All they've done is "taken a XBOX game, and put in mouse support"... That's the extent of their "work" for the PC version.... Finite customization (FoV, resolution, polling rates, update rates, etc), customizable controls, and dedicated servers running mods, custom rules, custom maps, etc, are (TO ME) what make MP worth playing... Feeding me and XBOX game with mouse support won't earn my business or my $, and i hope MW2 flops horribly to prove that point to the gaming industry.


Wrong place to post this. There are around 30 let's-flame-the-crap-out-of-MW2 threads floating around, try one of those.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Wrong place to post this. There are around 30 let's-flame-the-crap-out-of-MW2 threads floating around, try one of those.


Not exactly a flame when he actually has a point


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Wrong place to post this. There are around 30 let's-flame-the-crap-out-of-MW2 threads floating around, try one of those.


thank you

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


Not exactly a flame when he actually has a point


While he may not be flaming, there isn't a reason to harp on the game in this thread where the discussion is primarily for the people who WANT or already HAVE the game. 
There are other threads for that purpose or have been turning into that.


----------



## HatesFury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


Wrong place to post this. There are around 30 let's-flame-the-crap-out-of-MW2 threads floating around, try one of those.


mfb responded to this nicely.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


Not exactly a flame when he actually has a point



Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


thank you

While he may not be flaming, there isn't a reason to harp on the game in this thread where the discussion is primarily for the people who WANT or already HAVE the game. 
There are other threads for that purpose or have been turning into that.


I had no intention of flaming, hence posting in THIS THREAD.... I made points... not accusations or complaints... i explained why I'm dissatisifed with the game, in the hopes that there might be some discussion around it.... I love MW and had such high hopes for MW2... i was busy drooling over the guns last night, but today i started reading reviews and was made very unhappy...


----------



## Afrodisiac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HatesFury* 
mfb responded to this nicely.

I had no intention of flaming, hence posting in THIS THREAD.... I made points... not accusations or complaints... i explained why I'm dissatisifed with the game, in the hopes that there might be some discussion around it.... I love MW and had such high hopes for MW2... i was busy drooling over the guns last night, but today i started reading reviews and was made very unhappy...

You have a point but it's currently being discussed to death in 30 different threads which share your point, so I stand by my statement.

This is a thread for positive discussion, if you haven't realised already from the posts in it.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28* 
I gotta spoil it, so I'm just gonna spoil it.



Spoiler: Hidden Text Below!



Basically what happens is, you rescue Captain Price from prison after the Russians invade the US after the whole airport incident where the terrorist Markarov leads the undercover CIA American dead to take the blame for the whole thing. So, after rescuing Price from prison - you're in Washington DC fighting as one of the US Rangers. After clearing out the White House, you crash land in a Black Hawk and are fighting with your last clip of ammo. Just as you run out, a helicopter and a ton of Russians are rushing you, but it fades back to 'Roach' who is with Captain Price, Soap, and Ghost. You're invading this base where there is a submarine that has these 'nuclear missles'. Just before the sub is about to leave, Captain Price jumps in and takes it over. But as your defending the sub, a nuclear missle fires. Soap is yelling "WHAT IS GOING ON PRICE?!!! THE MISSLE FIRED!!!"
You hear Price saying "Good." as it fades out back to the US Ranger.

You replay the scene with the US Ranger in Washington DC with his last ammo clip, and suddenly a bright light appears. Suddenly, you're in outerspace as this astronaut who is looking at the earth. Then you see the missile as it closes in on the east coast of the US, and detonates. A satellite near you explodes and crashes into the astronaut, and you fade back into the US Ranger who is fighting.

Ends up, it was a massive EMP missile. The helicopter coming at you crashes straight into the Russian men marching toward you and your team. You make a break for it and basically, the sky is falling as every major aircraft is basically just smacking into the streets and buildings - as one of the soldiers puts it. Eventually, you push the Russians out of the US thanks to the missile.
You return as Roach and now you and Ghost are hunting down Makarov at one of his supposed safe houses. Captain Price and Mactavish are at another one. Ends up, he isn't at yours and you collect this intel and crap while fighting off waves of enemies.

As you're escaping - you get shot and Ghost helps you to the evac point. As you're escaping, your commander - general Shepard - comes out and takes the intel from you. He then executes both you and Ghost, and sets your bodies on fire.
You finish the game as Soap fighting alongside Captain Price as you try and take down Shepard. You're first in Afghanistan where the US army headed by Shephard is fighting the Russian army by Makarov, and basically you two are inbetween it all trying to escape as the 2 most wanted people in the world.

Tons of epic stuff happens and eventually you're sneaking into Shephard's base. You end up on a water boat chasing Shephard's water boat down rapid canals. It's all freakin awesome, and eventually you hit a waterfall where Shephard is now on a helicopter. You have to hold your boat steady while Price takes the helicopter down, but you both end up falling down the waterfall.
The game ends with you trying to kill Shephard. As you get close to him, he kicks your ass and stabs you with your own knife right in chest. Price and him get in an awesome fist fight to the death, but Price ends up almost loosing.

You, as Mactavish/Soap, have to pull the knife out of your chest and the last thing you do is end up aiming and tossing the knife right into Shephard's skull.



It's pure amazingness. I would give you the videos, but Youtube banned me.










YOUUUU FRIGGING bastard!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

One.More.Day.


----------



## Alwinp

Little offtopic here:

Next time when i recieve flames because i downloaded a game before buying it, i'll just point to this thread, towards omeganemesis posts.

Deal?


----------



## [Teh Root]

I did the same thing. IW doesn't deserve $60 dollars of my money. I only want singleplayer and it's isn't worth $60.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

One thing we all have to realize is that this game is a franchise. They will make things as efficient as possible so that people will grab new and inproved features and continuation of the story in the next game.

In my say so, it's not worth 60 bucks. I only bought it on a deal. I suggest anyone who want to play it do the same, and not buy it for 60.


----------



## mfb412

Buying it for 60 is just plain and stupid, this game would be perfectly fine if it cost 25$, but 60 with paid DLC? hell no


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Anyone know if it supports a 360 controller natively?


----------



## btwalter

I actually think in all it's pretty good. I only played just past the airport scene then hopped on MP. I didn't like the fact that a lvl1 player gets matched against a lvl40 player and the game just came out. so either A. IW didn't reset the stats since people were playing MP last week before the game was officially released, or B. some people have WAY to much time on their hands. I mean come on...to lvl up 40 times in less than 12 hours....????


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
Anyone know if it supports a 360 controller natively?

It doesn't.


----------



## kingwilliam

I paid $60 for the game and I think its well worth it.... the gameplay and graphics are amazing. Really intense gun battles [as usual] right from the opening scene. The detail of the maps on this game have got to be some of the best ever released. 9.5


----------



## computerfreak09

hey has anyone noticed that the servers of COD MW2 for PS3 is down right now?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Just finished campaign. Epic.


----------



## unreachable

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computerfreak09*


hey has anyone noticed that the servers of COD MW2 for PS3 is down right now?


Apparently they tried to update fix the inviting people in your party bug and now players can't sync with the servers.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


Just finished campaign. Epic.


Can you say, no closure.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


Just finished campaign. Epic.


It was. Hands down amazing.


----------



## olli3

Can anyone tell me if you can change the FOV? Googled it but it seems unclear still.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olli3* 
Can anyone tell me if you can change the FOV? Googled it but it seems unclear still.

This may help some. Not real sure though.. http://www.widescreengamingforum.com...17304&start=30


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Can you say, no closure.


It just means there will be a MW3







.


----------



## Benny99

Campagin is really good but multi player is a bit lacking.

I feel that the maps are too big and not enough people 6v6 dosent really cut it.

The Match making system works pretty well i had no issues with lag aswell.


----------



## mfb412

*facepalm* bloody idiots


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*










*facepalm* bloody idiots


Edit: I'm an *******, sorry, I was at work and I only saw the "bloody idiots" and no image and thought you were bashing MW2. Anyways, LOL at this


----------



## Cryptedvick

the game was AWESOME!
BEST storyline EVER!! and the diversity of the missions is







I don't know how the hell did they managed to make it SO good! maybe jesus helped them lol. 
I take my hat off in front of the devs. best campaign I have ever played in a game ever since I touched a PC game. so far, for me, COD2 had the best campaign but this makes it look like far cry 2's campaign.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


the game was AWESOME!
BEST storyline EVER!! and the diversity of the missions is







I don't know how the hell did they managed to make it SO good! maybe jesus helped them lol. 
I take my hat off in front of the devs. best campaign I have ever played in a game ever since I touched a PC game. so far, for me, COD2 had the best campaign but this makes it look like far cry 2's campaign.










, agreed, campaign was amazing, I think I'm going to do Spec Ops now, and do the campaign again.


----------



## Danda

I got my MW2 for free from a radio station contest. Was kinda cool! But no Dedis make me sad







Ill give IWnet a try, but if I didnt win MW2 I prolly would not have bought it. 60 bucks :/ come on now.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

YouTube- LTA Modern Warfare 2 Review: Quit Your Crying Emo Kid


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


YouTube- LTA Modern Warfare 2 Review: Quit Your Crying Emo Kid


Nice


----------



## itisaniceday

This deal is back! great
Modern Warfare 2 for PS3, XBOX360,PC $59.99 from Amazon and get $20 Amazon GC towards


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itisaniceday*


This deal is back! great
Modern Warfare 2 for PS3, XBOX360,PC $59.99 from Amazon and get $20 Amazon GC towards


Nice, thanks.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

No lag


















Most of my games have been like this, with the occasional host migration. MP is awesome.


----------



## Vlasov_581

the shower room breach was cool......like The Rock


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Some screenies


----------



## halifax1

Project, where are the screen shots of me murdering you in the Terminal? Lol.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halifax1* 
Project, where are the screen shots of me murdering you in the Terminal? Lol.

What you talkin' bout Willis?


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*


the shower room breach was cool......like The Rock










That was awesome!one of the spec ops missions is to breach in there


----------



## twich12

1 thing to say... why isnt it done installing yet? so excited


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twich12*


1 thing to say... why isnt it done installing yet? so excited


So, I'm sure it's done installing for you now. You like it?


----------



## halifax1

Despite the fact that my team lost by a pathetic margin, I still managed to slaughter the whole other team.


----------



## nepas

mmmm,you coming out on top had nothing to do with you being the host,so 0 ping for you.........

j/k gg


----------



## Threefeet

Man I am loving this game so much









Hardcore TDM all the way!

What sort of classes do you guys have set up?

My current favourite:

Barrett .50 Cal with a silencer and heartbeat detector
PP2000 with red dot and silincer
Bling Pro obviously, Cold Blooded and Ninja









Sneaky sneaky









Had an epic game with some friends a few days ago, 2v3 on Highrise. I had my heartbeat detector and was calling targets to my buddy as they tried to creep in on us. Ended with a +27 spread









The PC version is making me drool but loads of my RL friends have it on 360 and I find it way more fun with real friends









*Anyone playing the Xbox version, look me up.*
Gamertag: _*Threefeet*_


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Ok - for those who have played through the campaign....

A couple of things
Firstly, I never really understood why exactly Cpt. Price launched the missile from the sub.

Secondly, What was Shepherds motives? I know he was wanting to get more "Patriots" by executing this war, but he didn't seem to really have a motive....

Cpt. Price is the most gangster old guy I've ever seen BTW.

I was stoked to find out he was alive and well.

Also, Ghost = Gaz me thinks.

For some reason, I think the Museum after you beat the game is one of the most awesome parts of this game.


----------



## hartleaa

Single Player mode kicks major ace and gets a 10 outta 10. The airport scene is pretty intense but cool at the same time. If you were offended by the airport level then you shouldnt be playing the game. Its a video game. Fictional people with fictional situations. Anyway 10 outta 10 for single player, and as far as multiplayer goes, wont be as good as m.w. multiplayer til DEDICATED SERVERS are put in.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

My cuz and I played about 5 hours of Spec Ops last night, it was a blast. Surviving the multiple waves of troops is awesome, as well as the sniper sneaking missions.


----------



## nepas

I have to agree about how good the Spec-Ops is,its the best thing about the game at the moment.My favs are the AC-130 and the chopper mission.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


I have to agree about how good the Spec-Ops is,its the best thing about the game at the moment.My favs are the AC-130 and the chopper mission.


Haven't had a chance to play multiplayer yet, but next week I will.


----------



## kilrbe3

I <3 mw2, but this stuff is pissing me off..

http://www.xfire.com/video/195a7a/


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


I <3 mw2, but this stuff is pissing me off..

http://www.xfire.com/video/195a7a/


Has that actually happened to you? Haven't noticed anything yet, but a bit of host migration occasionally.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


Has that actually happened to you? Haven't noticed anything yet, but a bit of host migration occasionally.


Yea, betrayed.meow is me








Happens a lot to me when I play solo (no party with friends)


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Offline multiplayer is every bit as fun as online. My GF, myself and my cuz all played for about 5 hours last night. It was a blast. Only thing is, in three way split screen, the third person gets the advantage as they get the entire bottom half of the screen.

The leveling, unlocks and perks make the game so engaging.

Does my level and everything carry over to Live? I'm now level 17 and it'd be awesome if it will carry over to online MP.


----------



## halifax1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


Offline multiplayer is every bit as fun as online. My GF, myself and my cuz all played for about 5 hours last night. It was a blast. Only thing is, in three way split screen, the third person gets the advantage as they get the entire bottom half of the screen.

The leveling, unlocks and perks make the game so engaging.

Does my level and everything carry over to Live? I'm now level 17 and it'd be awesome if it will carry over to online MP.


When I play Private Matches, I don't gain any XP and therefore I cannot level up, but if you are playing and are leveling up and gaining XP then it shouldn't matter whether you're playing on Live or not, but it should still carry it over as it's tied to that profile I believe.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Well, I've been playing a bit with larger parties (read: >4 people), and IW.Net seems to struggle with it. Hopefully a fix for it soon.


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

Yeah I was trying to play with my cousin and we I had to invite him right before it picked a server for me to join. Plus sometimes it didn't work. I also think that the way they choose teams is a little stupid. I am always and the worst team possible lol.


----------



## t3haxle

So what guns/perks are everybody using right now? I like to use a FAMAS with an FMJ and a heartbeat sensor, with an ATH rocket launcher as my secondary. Commando Pro, Bling, Stopping Power Pro. I may or may not swap out the FMJ for something better once I get a few more penetration kills for the XP.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

I'm using the M4, with the ACOG and FMJ or the Thermal and the FMJ. For secondary I use the G18 or the P2000.

I alternate my perks a lot.

I always carry a throwing knife and stun grenades as well.


----------



## t3haxle

Oh yeah, I usually use the semtex unless I'm using a riot shield, which was made for the throwing knife XD I alternate my grenades a lot.


----------



## Kaippar

I was never going to buy this game...but whoops I bought it on friday and was suprised how good the multiplayer is. I expected it to bee laggy and frustrating but it's not laggy and not frustrating most of the time. At the moment I hate waiting between games the most. If there were dedicated servers there would be less waiting. 9vs9limit is not as big problem as I expected. This far I have had lots of fun playing multiplayer. 8/10 from me

Singleplayer campaign is awsome while being bit short though. Things that this games solo campaign needs are more gore(hands, legs and heads flying around







) and possibility to take cover behind objectives(like leaning on walls and shooting around corners without aiming) 9/10 from me


----------



## ardentx

It's a great game don't get me wrong. But it is appallingly obvious they created it for the console and then just ported it over. I mean come on, 12 people on CTF and TD? what a joke. The only game mode with a decent amount of players is Ground War. Who the hell likes playing Hardcore TD with 6 players per team.

They made a great game and the only thing that has let it down, is the MP. I expect consoles to have 12 players, not the PC. That is why it is so obvious they just ported it over. They let a 3rd of their market down with it.

Apart from that, it is a great game.

If the bike aint broke, DONT FIX IT!

You have to try 3 times to find a game, then wait 50 seconds to start a new map whilst half the lobby leaves and then it closes before the map starts, you then go and search for a new game a minute later, only for it to close, repeat 3 times more. Then you have an hour of finding a server all the time, then it goes back to the usual. 30% of the time you get lagathons. They really need to revert MP back to the way it was.

It was the same reason OF2 sucked on MP.


----------



## berny2435

Quote:



Originally Posted by *btwalter*


I actually think in all it's pretty good. I only played just past the airport scene then hopped on MP. I didn't like the fact that a lvl1 player gets matched against a lvl40 player and the game just came out. so either A. IW didn't reset the stats since people were playing MP last week before the game was officially released, or B. some people have WAY to much time on their hands. I mean come on...to lvl up 40 times in less than 12 hours....????



I've played maybe 10 hours and only at level 15 I think. I never played MW or COD 4 though.

This game is straight up hard for newbs. And I'm not a bad FPS person either. Their leveling tactics are more experience related to number of kills than anything so leveling up really only takes

1.) using different guns and getting X kills in X different ways
2.) knowing what other things (acheivements) get you skill points like such a ******ed thing as this (giving supply drops to teamates) or falling to your death by jumping off a roof or killing someone right after they killed your teamate.

some people are acheivement whores. This game rewards those whores lol!


----------



## berny2435

Cold Bloaded makes war in the game easier!

Trying to max out FMJ kills to unlock a big ol clip for that gun even though by the time that happens, I'll likely have a better assault rifle but I'm not sure it'll happen before I get to the ACR which rocks.

Level 26 now and I still suck. going up against Akimbo and knifing freaks sucks!!


----------



## kilrbe3

Thought I never say this, But I'm done with MW2. It's nothing but COD4 community all over again. Full of jerks who think they are so pro, full of knifers with Marathon + light + commando. Full of 1887 Akimbo queers who think they are good. Full of scrubs who dont know how to play. IWnet fails for matchmaking. They wont fix the party problem, where if there is 5+ guys in party, sometimes we get thrown around in diff games.

Competition is not here either for me. Even though I'm running a tournament for it. Game is now uninstalled. It's just a waste of time. Sadly, WoW gets flammed a lot. But that's the only game where you always had something to do... Raid, heroics, PVP.. something different if you got bored.


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

^this


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

this and crysis ( plus all other crysis ) games are the first games being installed in my sig rig.


----------



## berny2435

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kilrbe3* 
Thought I never say this, But I'm done with MW2. It's nothing but COD4 community all over again. Full of jerks who think they are so pro, full of knifers with Marathon + light + commando. Full of 1887 Akimbo queers who think they are good. Full of scrubs who dont know how to play. IWnet fails for matchmaking. They wont fix the party problem, where if there is 5+ guys in party, sometimes we get thrown around in diff games.

Competition is not here either for me. Even though I'm running a tournament for it. Game is now uninstalled. It's just a waste of time. Sadly, WoW gets flammed a lot. But that's the only game where you always had something to do... Raid, heroics, PVP.. something different if you got bored.

I can't comment on the WOW or do any comparisons but yeah, for the most part I'm going to have to agree with you on this stuff.

I think the matchmaking is ridiculous. I game with my buddies on Friday nights and our group has gotten larger b/c we all have MW2. Well.. . our gaming experience has definitely been slowed b/c the servers for sure. Simply annouying. basically to the point where if I don't get into a game with my buddies, I just say F it, I'll take one for the team and hop onto another game but WAIT.. . What happens 75% of the time? I GET THROWN INTO A GAME THAT IS ALREADY IN PROGRESS AND AND AND I GET STUCK ON THE LOOSING TEAM. so I get airdroped, knifed and akimbo'd to death b/c the other team has you pinned down.. .

And then you have the k/d freaks.. . they don't even play the game for the team aspect, even when they are in a team mode. I'll admit, some of my friends are like this.. . They will just camp, hardly trying to accomplish a goal to capture an area just so they can activate a airdrop or gunship so they can get a ubber k/d ratio.

I typically do the grunt work and try to cover others backs or have one of my friends cover mine b/c they are camping from above.

I hate that you can shoot a guy point blank and it doesn't slow them from knifing you.. . not real at all.. .

MW2 - don't hang your head high saying you have the most real warefare game out there when you have actions written in, taking all the realism out of the game.

having to unlock 95% of the guns to create a class with it is ridiculous. it does suck you in to get you to play more (kudos for the marketing strategy) but it also creates a senario where it becomes f'ing ricockulous that you can't hardly ever kill a higher level player one on one when they know you are there. You can only basically sneak up on higher level players and hope that you have at least a full second of a drop on them before they notice where you are at.

F all you knifers. I've been giving you a more of a fit lately though. If I C you, you are my number one target these days ;-)


----------



## vietunit

I'd have to agree with the above on this one.

IW had a chance to take something great and make it even better.

Matchmaking is a joke, takes forever to even get matched up or you get thrown in to a live match where Chopper Gunners and AC130's are owning it up.

The game feels like it promotes more slow play which kind promotes camping. I have no problem with it because its a FPS, camping is inevitable.

The game feels too easy and makes it easier for noobs. The hit detection is ******ed. I've seen so many game winning shots where its obvious that the guy missed but it killed him. The knifing thing is also ******ed. If the guy is within range, your screwed.

Overall, I'm not too impressed with it because honestly, it feels like I paid 60 dollars for a COD4 expansion pack with updated graphics and some new weapons.

I find myself having more fun in the Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Beta on PS3 lol.

I'll probably prestige this game once just for the hell of it and sell it to get BF:BC2


----------



## berny2435

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vietunit*


The game feels too easy and makes it easier for noobs. The hit detection is ******ed. I've seen so many game winning shots where its obvious that the guy missed but it killed him. The knifing thing is also ******ed. If the guy is within range, your screwed.


I don't aggree with this game being easy for newbs. I consider myself a newb b/c I maybe played COD4 for a whopping 4 hours. I did however play a lot of halo3 and about 24hours of Gears2 but that was mainly HORDE mode against computer AI.

Being a newb, the unlocking guns thing is completely advantageous to people that may suck and have just been playing the game for HOURS ON HOURS! And of course, the people with skill allways have the advantage as well.

For instance, people using the SCAR vs a ACR or Hbar LMG = loss just about every time heads up for the person carrying the SCAR.

If you have good guns it gives you greater chance for kill streaks. The more kill streaks you get, obviously the more kills you can get and more you can pin down a team.

If you have a team pros going against 1/2 way descent people, the pros will smear the other team 100% of the time.

Rank almost means nothing in this game.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berny2435* 
For instance, people using the SCAR vs a ACR or Hbar LMG = loss just about every time heads up for the person carrying the SCAR.

I have to disagree with you. I feel most of the weapons have strengths & weaknesses that you have to utilise to get the maximum effect. The SCAR for instance is very accurate and deals a fair amount of damage, but it's hip-fire spray is pathetic.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berny2435* 
If you have good guns it gives you greater chance for kill streaks. The more kill streaks you get, obviously the more kills you can get and more you can pin down a team.

Certainly having better equipment unlocked gives you a greater chance of getting kills, but it's choosing the right loadout that makes the big difference IMO. Lots of my buddies strap the ACOG onto every weapon that'll take it, whereas I despise it and can hardly get a decent K/D spread with it. It's all about choosing your loadout and playing to its strengths, I think.

If you're tired of getting pinned down by choppers start using cold blooded as soon as you unlock it, you'll find your life a bit easier









Quote:


Originally Posted by *berny2435* 
If you have a team pros going against 1/2 way descent people, the pros will smear the other team 100% of the time.

A team of "pro" players will usually beat a team of "1/2 decent" players. I don't think IW invented that







Think of the best sports team out there versus a mid-ranked team. Who'd win?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berny2435* 
Rank almost means nothing in this game.

Totally agree with that. It's purely just a mark of how much time you have spent with the game, but can be an indicator of how much experience the player has had the oppostunity to learn from. I personally love going up against a team of 3rd or 4th prestige players with matching clan gamertags







, makes the victory all the sweeter









Now if only they'd fix the near game-breaking glitches I'd be a happy man. I had a nice lobby of 6 friends going earlier, all good players, but I lost half of them after an hour due to frustration at the constant disconnects & party seperation and let's not forget the terribly designed party system! I realise IW have to go their own way, but for God's sake just copy the Halo party system and be done with it









/rant


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *berny2435*


I don't aggree with this game being easy for newbs. I consider myself a newb b/c I maybe played COD4 for a whopping 4 hours. I did however play a lot of halo3 and about 24hours of Gears2 but that was mainly HORDE mode against computer AI.

Being a newb, the unlocking guns thing is completely advantageous to people that may suck and have just been playing the game for HOURS ON HOURS! And of course, the people with skill allways have the advantage as well.

For instance, people using the SCAR vs a ACR or Hbar LMG = loss just about every time heads up for the person carrying the SCAR.

If you have good guns it gives you greater chance for kill streaks. The more kill streaks you get, obviously the more kills you can get and more you can pin down a team.

If you have a team pros going against 1/2 way descent people, the pros will smear the other team 100% of the time.

Rank almost means nothing in this game.


I agree with the teams that work together..

But weapons I do not...

To be honest, you get the most powerful weapons right off the bat almost. Level 1-15 you get the best guns in the game. The M4A1 is a laser cannon, dead accurate. The Famas only takes one burst if your ping is good. The SCAR has the highest damage and good accuracy, just gotta burst it. The TAR with no attachment kills in 2-3hits easily.

Everything else is just "nice" to have. For example, when I got the ACR I used it so much I had like 500+ kills with it alone. But to be honest, when you go back to the starting guns, its a piece of crap. GREAT RANGE and DEAD ACCURATE, but damage sucks. Compared to the TAR21 or SCAR, which only take a few shots.

IW gives you the best guns right from the start. AK47 at 70... blows... Not the AK from COD4. Only gun half-decent when ranking up is the M16, which is a little more reliable than the FAMAS and usually 90% only takes 1 burst to kill


----------



## berny2435

SCAR is not very accurate at all. Maybe if you try REALLY hard to treat it as a single fire gun. I don't think you have studied the guns and how they actually work. The Recoil happens after every single bullet is fired on the SCAR basically. This consecutively takes you off of your target. A burst fire gun is much better at this and the ACR fires sooo smooth, you can basically fire 5 rounds accurately to the SCARs 1-2. So basically with guns like the M16 and ACR, your chances to one shot guys just got significantly better. Accuracy is basically everything in this game.

The HBAR has very close to the same smoothness of the ACR but shoots a larger round which equals more damage. The HBAR is basically an automatic assult rifle. It is also used over seas as one as well.

The load out is really not that key. How you fight is. In a map where you can't even get a 50-100 yard shot accross the board without something in the way, it's a pretty obvious choice to not pic the ACOG. The M4A1, according to most people who use it in the real world don't reccomend it for shooting more than 100yards. The M16 will do 300 yards mainly b/c the barel is 6" longer. If you have a ACR unlocked, just try to not keep your finger on the trigger and you will have a much better gun than the SCAR with the same trigger finger majic. If you suck at ammo management and have a good short game with other guns, the M16 should be your choice if you like to camp and pick people off long range with your assault rifle.

ACOG/thermal is slow to zoom to target so using that short range and when you are countering others, you will allways be at a dissadvantage to someone using the same gun with no scope or red dot or someone with a gun that is lighter and smaller.

My reference to pros was a little off but the at least the pros don't allways have a firepower advantage in other games.. . Like in Halo, it can at least be left up to skill, especially in the MLG and Swat modes.


----------



## berny2435

no way I'd use a M4A1 over the ACR in this game.

SCAR with FMJ is very powerfull but there are other guns that make being accurate much easier. If you're not an accurate shooter, it's one of the worste assault rifles you can use along with the FAL.

I haven't used the FAMAS much but I plan to give it more of a chance since I'm pretty far off of unlocking the M16 or the Hbar. If I don't like the FAMAS I'm just going to max out my RPD.


----------



## ZainyAntics

I don't know why people complain about match makng, it's very good. I always lagged in mw1 but in mw2 I have no lag at all, it's awesome! And matchmaking seriously only takes a few seconds to find a game.


----------



## berny2435

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics* 
I don't know why people complain about match makng, it's very good. I always lagged in mw1 but in mw2 I have no lag at all, it's awesome! And matchmaking seriously only takes a few seconds to find a game.


do you party up with more than one other friend frequently? If not, your comments are only accurate for 1 player experience basically.

lag is one thing, partying up is another.

Even if you have groups of 3 or 4 I have problems. One person often does not make it into a game.

say you have 3 people in your own party, the game type has 5 spots open. you get put into a game and for some reason the match making system decides the match is going to start with 4 players on each side instead of 5. One person in your party can be booted out. sometimes you can still join the game in process though. very strange and irritating.


----------



## psi_guy

i have a few things to bring up for discussion.

-has anyone else noticed how junky the fal (g3) is? it is probably just me, but i can't get kills with it to save my life. unless i headshot with it, i die every time.

-what is everyone's take on using silencers? i know they hide you on radar when shooting and make it generally more difficult to figure out where you are shooting from. but, i have noticed that certain weapons take better to applying the use of silencers. i do awesome with the m4a1 and scar-h suppressed, but any smg (or any other gun for that matter) totally stinks using it.

-i agree with previous posts on how incredibly awesome the scar-h is. accurate and very powerful with fmj.

-how awesome is running around with akimbo 1887's? i RAPE using these. people always complain when i get on a roll with these. "hey psi_guy, try using another gun you *****!" i love it!

-i hate fighting another team with all the same clan tag. whenever i see this, i know my team will lose about 80% of the time. they are playing TOGETHER. they are COORDINATED. they are COMMUNICATING. this is the way team work is supposed to go. i can pretty much never get people on my team to listen to me when i tell them where enemies are, etc. i can carry my team with the most points and kills, but any team that is playing together like that, expect to lose.

-ac130 and chopper gunner killstreaks are rough. as mentioned before, unless you are using cold-blooded, expect to die several times in a row. i won't go as far as to say they are cheap, but IF you come into a game and the enemy just pops one, that really isn't cool.

-as far as the match-making system goes, i am finding it to be very useful and mostly lag-free. i have only played in a few games that were laggy.

-and finally, i too think rankings in this game are pretty meaningless other than seeing amount of time invested in playing. you can't base skill on this rank solely. i have my good games, i have my bad, i am human.


----------



## berny2435

If you want to fly under the radar with a supressed gun, the P90 should be your option, especially if you use akimbo shotguns.

The p90 has a large clip so you can shoot it a lot while you are running around. Sucks at long range though if you need long range though. Not to mention you can run faster with a P90 than a AR or LMG.

P90 supressed + akimbo shotguns + Marathon + cold bloaded + ninja = RAPE-A-THON on short range levels.


----------



## Threefeet

I think I've figured out a way to ease the matchmaking woes a little bit.

This is all my theory by the way, so if someone knows better please correct me









When you're partied with friends, I think the party leader is the only one whose connection is tested. A match is found according to this connection so those with weaker connections are more likely to be dumped by the matchmaking server. I realise there are lots more issues leading to players being dumped, but I think you can minimise it.

I have a 20/1.5 connection (the best of all my friends) with 0% packet loss, but when I am party leader I find I'll always get into a game whereas lots of my buddies (mostly using DSL on crappy Irish phonelines) get dropped. We now always make the friend with the worst connection lead the party.

Try it out, see if it helps at all.

Some people unfortunately always cause problems, there are a few guys I play with that live outside the city and trying to get a game with a large party together with them and my buddies is nearly impossible.

*Also to those that haven't done this, head to pingtest.net and run a packet loss test. If you get above 0% (run a few tests) call your ISP and see what they can do. I had massive loss on my line but a few days after I called them it is now perfect


----------



## pcnuttie

The reason why players complain about the 1887 guns, they are TOO powerful since they are akimbo weapons, i seriously tried it when i picked it up and holy cow they are overpowered but you can get still killed cuz of the reload time depending the suitation. I believe in more skill if you got 1 gun. 2 is just overrated. I know those shottys can break your arm in real life and it's just impossible to hold 2 but however THIS is a video game. I have been catching a few cheaters now and then again and it furious me to see low life losers depending on those but i keep telling myself not to worry because in the end they are losers and we are winners for not cheating and VAC and IW.NET is briniging the ban hammer once again soon


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

Has anyone else experienced an inability to get out of "windowed mode"?


----------



## pablo420

1.) Too many hackers. (Aim-bot or Wall hacks.)

2.) I hate akimbo users especially those that use the 1887s.


----------



## lokster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *berny2435*


do you party up with more than one other friend frequently? If not, your comments are only accurate for 1 player experience basically.

lag is one thing, partying up is another.

Even if you have groups of 3 or 4 I have problems. One person often does not make it into a game.

say you have 3 people in your own party, the game type has 5 spots open. you get put into a game and for some reason the match making system decides the match is going to start with 4 players on each side instead of 5. One person in your party can be booted out. sometimes you can still join the game in process though. very strange and irritating.



im in a clan and were usually 4 on partying but last night we were 6-8players! none of us disconnected and we played like 10 sabotage games. we even used ventrilo as our team speak server and its fun
proof of our clan is teamflawless.com im not advertising or anything but people complaining about parties isnt all true, were one team that doesnt have a problem, who here games on comcast and lags?


----------



## berny2435

I'm on Xbox, not PC.


----------



## berny2435

just thought I'd reply back to this thread since I stated I had issues.

I have a old school G router. Linksys WRT54G. The firmware was the original firmware that came on the router and has never been updated. I updated that, Kept everything on Auto HDCP settings and I got a OPEN NAT connection for a little while and then it went back to Moderate.

Althought my NAT type is still moderate, my matchmaking experience with my friends in party chat has had not issues since.

So... . *For everyone with an older router, do yourself a favor and update the firmware. I got my update from linksys obviously.*


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

I think I'm going to do a write up on how to open up your routers. Hopefully I'll have it done by tonight.

Also, with the matchmaking, go into a party, use the same clan tags, and prefer all your friends. That's three ways to help keep everything going smoothly.

On Topic:

Started using Cammando Pro, Lightweight Pro and Marathon Pro with a G18 and P90.

Loads of fun to run around and knife people.

Just gotta get the tactical knife unlocked, I'm only lvl. 24 ATM.


----------



## berny2435

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
I think I'm going to do a write up on how to open up your routers. Hopefully I'll have it done by tonight.

Also, with the matchmaking, go into a party, use the same clan tags, and prefer all your friends. That's three ways to help keep everything going smoothly.

On Topic:

Started using Cammando Pro, Lightweight Pro and Marathon Pro with a G18 and P90.

Loads of fun to run around and knife people.

Just gotta get the tactical knife unlocked, I'm only lvl. 24 ATM.

I only really had a matchmaking problem with MW2. Other games, maybe something here and there but not as often.

the thing is, you shouldn't have to go into router or network settings at all to play xbox live flawelessly. If you have a stable 5mbps internet connection or better and a newer router, it should be plug and play unless you want a really secure network.

Before I updated the firmware, I tried everything.

I setup static IP for my Xbox, input all the correst DNS settings as well as opening up all the ports specifically for my Xbox's IP. It wasn't untill I updated the firmware did I get a open connection.

Actually, after I updated my firmware, this is what I had to do.
1.) update firmware and signed on to test connection. Would not connect b/c of blah blah Microsoft says so (DNS and or IP settings might be off).. .
2.) Deleted my DNS settings from manual to auto. Nothing.. . .
3.) Deleted Static IP address settings for Xbox and router.
4.) made sure router was set of DHCP
5.) resent the modem and router
6.) back online and haven't touched anything

I plan on putting the DNS settings back in and also trying the Static IP address again along with port forwarding.

The thing is, I would have a open NAT connection if I had a Xbox live certified router though. Probably wont ever go open with my current router but it's working fine now. none of my computers in the house have wireless N anyway so the upgrade is not needed yet. Maybe if I get forced to move my Xbox into another room I'll have to buy a new router and adapter.. .


----------



## Afrodisiac

It's as if people forgot the Borderlands port-forwarding fiasco and decided just to hate on MW2. It was just as much trouble messing with your network to be able to play online in Borderlands as it seems with MW2.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berny2435* 
I only really had a matchmaking problem with MW2. Other games, maybe something here and there but not as often.

the thing is, you shouldn't have to go into router or network settings at all to play xbox live flawelessly. If you have a stable 5mbps internet connection or better and a newer router, it should be plug and play unless you want a really secure network.

Before I updated the firmware, I tried everything.

I setup static IP for my Xbox, input all the correst DNS settings as well as opening up all the ports specifically for my Xbox's IP. It wasn't untill I updated the firmware did I get a open connection.

Actually, after I updated my firmware, this is what I had to do.
1.) update firmware and signed on to test connection. Would not connect b/c of blah blah Microsoft says so (DNS and or IP settings might be off).. .
2.) Deleted my DNS settings from manual to auto. Nothing.. . .
3.) Deleted Static IP address settings for Xbox and router.
4.) made sure router was set of DHCP
5.) resent the modem and router
6.) back online and haven't touched anything

I plan on putting the DNS settings back in and also trying the Static IP address again along with port forwarding.

The thing is, I would have a open NAT connection if I had a Xbox live certified router though. Probably wont ever go open with my current router but it's working fine now. none of my computers in the house have wireless N anyway so the upgrade is not needed yet. Maybe if I get forced to move my Xbox into another room I'll have to buy a new router and adapter.. .

That has nothing to do with MW2.

You have to port forward, it's a fact. It's not just with MW2. Afro just said Borderlands had the same issues. I run dd-wrt on my WRT-54G and I had to forward the ports, my nat settings were strict. Don't blame the game because a router is tight.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
It's as if people forgot the Borderlands port-forwarding fiasco and decided just to hate on MW2. It was just as much trouble messing with your network to be able to play online in Borderlands as it seems with MW2.

That's what my write up will be about, put the 360 in the DMZ and it wont ever be a problem, with any other game, evar again.


----------



## Afrodisiac

DMZ on your router is dangerous for PCs though, correct?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac* 
DMZ on your router is dangerous for PCs though, correct?

Well yeah, for a PC. It opens up all 65 thousand-something ports directly into the PC.

But placing your 360 into there isn't an issue. I've done research for it, and it seems to be the standard and there aren't any exploits available that I can find.

I'll show how to do that and also how to forward specific ports to it as well.


----------



## berny2435

cool. Get that writeup going!! I know how to setup the static IP and forward the ports. I'll try it again as it doesn't take long.

then I'll do the DMZ thing if forwarding ports doesn't give open connection.

I think that Firmware upgrade I did might have just opened up some ports that are frequently used which is why I probably don't have party chat problems anymore.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

I picked up a set of the Akimbo Model 1887's tonight.

I got 11 kills in Domination before I was brought down. They were pretty epic. Getting double kills is easy-peasy as well.

At what level is the 1887's opened up?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Go to the xbox section if you want help on opening the NAT settings.

OT, does anyone use the FAL?

I've pretty much maxed out the M4 at level 35 so I've been trying to use the FAL, but it's a bit hard. I've unlocked the Grenade Launcher, but I'm hoping it will get better with the red dot sight, because I think it would make an awesome mid-range siper rifle with the Thermal Scope.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

If anyone wants the Infected title, let me know.

GT = Krunk Kracker1


----------



## berny2435

just wanted to update this thread

I got my open NAT status by simply doing this after messing around with Port forwarding and setting up un-needed static IPs

NOTE: everything on DHCP (no static IPS for anything on network including Xbox)
1.) find your router model number, go online and get the newest firmware update.
2.) sign off internet, reset router, sign back on and see if that gave you an open connection. If it did or did not, do #3 anyways
3.) call your internet Service provider or get their DNS server primary and secondary IPs online. Enter those into your Xbox settings.

viola, OPEN NAT status ever since.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berny2435* 
just wanted to update this thread

I got my open NAT status by simply doing this after messing around with Port forwarding and setting up un-needed static IPs

NOTE: everything on DHCP (no static IPS for anything on network including Xbox)
1.) find your router model number, go online and get the newest firmware update.
2.) sign off internet, reset router, sign back on and see if that gave you an open connection. If it did or did not, do #3 anyways
3.) call your internet Service provider or get their DNS server primary and secondary IPs online. Enter those into your Xbox settings.

viola, OPEN NAT status ever since.

Glad that worked for ya, I've heard Netgears are good for allowing connections as well.

For those that are still having issues, see this thread I put together:

http://www.overclock.net/xbox/629871...uter-open.html


----------



## berny2435

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
I picked up a set of the Akimbo Model 1887's tonight.

I got 11 kills in Domination before I was brought down. They were pretty epic. Getting double kills is easy-peasy as well.

At what level is the 1887's opened up?

I'm at level 53 and I haven't unlocked them yet. You can go into the details of unlocked guns and find out.

Those guns are way OP. They great for levels that have a lot of buildings though as you can really pwn in Fevalla with them like one of my friends does. Basically the only weapons you need if you like run and gunning HALO style.

I'm liking the M16 more for open levels or when I know my friends are gonna want to lock down an area on team death match. have to put stopping power pro on it though. I use one man army as my 2ndary/perk 1 and switch to a class with cold Blooded pro, ninja pro and assault rifle for more short range action and defense. Typically will switch to a class with scavenger pro and claymores and really protect our area. If my teamates wanna hold down an area. we do really well typically.

With One man army though, gotta remember you don't have a secondary b/c oh boy you can get caught changing classes when you thought you were pulling out another gun.. . I've gotten killed a few times doing that.

Also, extended mags on the SCAR really allows for enough bullets to kill 2 or 3 people instead of killing one guy and then getting killed by his buddy when I run out of bullets or reloading too often. simulating burst fire on that gun makes it just as effective long range than the ACR. short to med range the ACR needs either Stopping power or FMJ to be as effective as the SCAR is seems.

I'm finding that the AUG Hbar is not really worth using vs the assualt rifles as it seems to be actually less powerfull than the SCAR and not as effective long range like you want it to be over an Assault rifle. Unless you headshot, it takes too many bullets to kill somone long to med range to be better than using the RPD. The biggest downfall of any of the LMGs is that you run considerably slower and loading times are really slow compared to using the ARs.

Game is so addicting. Unlocking your higher kill streaks I find can get intense as your Adrenaline starts to flow b/c you are one kill away from getting a sweet kill streak reward!!

Accomplished a few 40+ kill games and 10:1 K/d ratios the other night with these kill streaks

5 - predator missle (hope for a double kill and that a UAV is up)
7 - harrier Strike (sit tight and out of site and just hope for 2 easy kills and boom, next unlock)
9 - Emergency air drop (hope for at least 2 good kill streaks and that you don't get killed picking up your boxes or get the good ones stolen from you from your own teamates!)


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berny2435* 
I'm at level 53 and I haven't unlocked them yet. You can go into the details of unlocked guns and find out.

Those guns are way OP. They great for levels that have a lot of buildings though as you can really pwn in Fevalla with them like one of my friends does. Basically the only weapons you need if you like run and gunning HALO style.

I'm liking the M16 more for open levels or when I know my friends are gonna want to lock down an area on team death match. have to put stopping power pro on it though. I use one man army as my 2ndary/perk 1 and switch to a class with cold Blooded pro, ninja pro and assault rifle for more short range action and defense. Typically will switch to a class with scavenger pro and claymores and really protect our area. If my teamates wanna hold down an area. we do really well typically.

With One man army though, gotta remember you don't have a secondary b/c oh boy you can get caught changing classes when you thought you were pulling out another gun.. . I've gotten killed a few times doing that.

Also, extended mags on the SCAR really allows for enough bullets to kill 2 or 3 people instead of killing one guy and then getting killed by his buddy when I run out of bullets or reloading too often. simulating burst fire on that gun makes it just as effective long range than the ACR. short to med range the ACR needs either Stopping power or FMJ to be as effective as the SCAR is seems.

I'm finding that the AUG Hbar is not really worth using vs the assualt rifles as it seems to be actually less powerfull than the SCAR and not as effective long range like you want it to be over an Assault rifle. Unless you headshot, it takes too many bullets to kill somone long to med range to be better than using the RPD. The biggest downfall of any of the LMGs is that you run considerably slower and loading times are really slow compared to using the ARs.

Game is so addicting. Unlocking your higher kill streaks I find can get intense as your Adrenaline starts to flow b/c you are one kill away from getting a sweet kill streak reward!!

Accomplished a few 40+ kill games and 10:1 K/d ratios the other night with these kill streaks

5 - predator missle (hope for a double kill and that a UAV is up)
7 - harrier Strike (sit tight and out of site and just hope for 2 easy kills and boom, next unlock)
9 - Emergency air drop (hope for at least 2 good kill streaks and that you don't get killed picking up your boxes or get the good ones stolen from you from your own teamates!)

Yeah, although the Akimbo 1887's are awesome, their range needs to be brought down a bit, all you have to do is pull both triggers and even at medium range, still kill 2 or 3 people with one (2) shot(s).

Right now I use for Killstreaks; Air Drop, Predator Missile and try to get 2 kills for my Harrier Strike. I need to level more so I can open more Killstreak rewards, I picked some noob ones early on. Although I generally get 10 or so kills in a row, I don't have any higher killstreaks :-/


----------



## berny2435

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
Yeah, although the Akimbo 1887's are awesome, their range needs to be brought down a bit, all you have to do is pull both triggers and even at medium range, still kill 2 or 3 people with one (2) shot(s).

Right now I use for Killstreaks; Air Drop, Predator Missile and try to get 2 kills for my Harrier Strike. I need to level more so I can open more Killstreak rewards, I picked some noob ones early on. Although I generally get 10 or so kills in a row, I don't have any higher killstreaks :-/


FYI none of the KILLS you get from the Care package or Emergency air drop actually count towards your kill streak for higher level kill streak bonuses.

I did exactly the same thing as you though. I didn't f'n realize you could go up the ladder and unlock them in non-sequential order. Didn't need to unlock the Counter UAV, Precision air strike or the stupid attack heli. I thought about it a lot and decided to unlock the Emergency air drop b/c as long as your team is doin work and your Harrier is too.. . you can get all 4 of those crates and do some major work if you get lucky. Plus if you pop a UAV while you Harrier is in the air, BAM, more easy kills and can set you up nice to use a predator missile or air strike which most often pop up out of a emergency air drop.

If you can get 7 kills in a row, probably best to go with Harrier, Pav low and then AC130 or try your luck with a Harrier, AC130 and NUKE.

I've only used them twice but how do you zoom in on targets with the AC130?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berny2435* 
FYI none of the KILLS you get from the Care package or Emergency air drop actually count towards your kill streak for higher level kill streak bonuses.

I did exactly the same thing as you though. I didn't f'n realize you could go up the ladder and unlock them in non-sequential order. Didn't need to unlock the Counter UAV, Precision air strike or the stupid attack heli. I thought about it a lot and decided to unlock the Emergency air drop b/c as long as your team is doin work and your Harrier is too.. . you can get all 4 of those crates and do some major work if you get lucky. Plus if you pop a UAV while you Harrier is in the air, BAM, more easy kills and can set you up nice to use a predator missile or air strike which most often pop up out of a emergency air drop.

If you can get 7 kills in a row, probably best to go with Harrier, Pav low and then AC130 or try your luck with a Harrier, AC130 and NUKE.

I've only used them twice but how do you zoom in on targets with the AC130?

Yeah, I know the air drops themselves don't go towards your killstreak rewards.

The AC-130, you cant really zoom, although the different guns on the plane offer different zooms, with the machine gun zooming in the most. I actually get the AC-130 a lot in my Air Drops, wish I got Chopper Gunner more, that one's more fun.


----------



## berny2435

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
Yeah, I know the air drops themselves don't go towards your killstreak rewards.

The AC-130, you cant really zoom, although the different guns on the plane offer different zooms, with the machine gun zooming in the most. I actually get the AC-130 a lot in my Air Drops, wish I got Chopper Gunner more, that one's more fun.

Shows how much I know cuz I thought you could zoom using the cannon on the thing and I thought the cannon was the only gun! I should have research using that thing before... .

I've seen people kill me by zooming in and then shotting me with a cannon. They must practice lol!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berny2435* 
Shows how much I know cuz I thought you could zoom using the cannon on the thing and I thought the cannon was the only gun! I should have research using that thing before... .

I've seen people kill me by zooming in and then shotting me with a cannon. They must practice lol!

The AC-130 has three cannons on it, a 25mm, a 110mm and something else I cannot remember. I may be off on those MM's, but close enough









Use your weapon switch button to switch between them


----------



## berny2435

ha, thanks. Only used it 2 times so the next time I'll try all the cannons!

So let me guess, the most effective method using the AC130 is probably firing the big cannon and then switch to the smaller one while the big one reloads? That's probably what I've seen done durring my killcam replays.


----------



## pcnuttie

I melee glitch too much, i'm addicted to it. I just love running fast and being focus. It's better to go FASTER! Seriously if you got good fps raised,holy cow i never seen myself run so damn faster than cod 4 players let alone in mw2 the care package glitch is really addicting, i really need to stop using it. I just like it but i DO use my guns. I have a tactic for care packages and i don't always use it for melee but something else also but i can't give that tactic what i'm gonna mention away because it would take away my stragedy lol.







it works though. Beats dealing with Hacks because i would NEVER cheat just melee







lol. Soon i'm sure they'll get a patch since it's a small bug ingame but i have a feeling it's made to do that and it does serve it's purpose. I don't know why they call it a glitch. I think it's just the way it is. There are times i go ninja crazy cuz i got commando perk and i jump over baddies by stairs and surprise'em and it makes me laugh crazy because the thought of players sitting in their chairs playing and jumping in their chairs getting startles by seeing me jump in and knifing them to their deaths lol. Glorious! lol


----------



## berny2435

^^ you suck. I set 2 claymores for you punks.

One time I set two claymores and the dude tried to jump over the first one but he still got what was coming to him. One man army and my red dot showing up on the map to lure the punks in FTW.

I had a dude lunge through not only my bullets but a single claymore and kill me before. That's just ******ed.. .

One time I setup 3 claymores on in a airplane on scrapyard and when I went to put down the third (each at a different opening), I got blown up. Not sure why.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *berny2435*


^^ you suck. I set 2 claymores for you punks.

One time I set two claymores and the dude tried to jump over the first one but he still got what was coming to him. One man army and my red dot showing up on the map to lure the punks in FTW.

I had a dude lunge through not only my bullets but a single claymore and kill me before. That's just ******ed.. .

One time I setup 3 claymores on in a airplane on scrapyard and when I went to put down the third (each at a different opening), I got blown up. Not sure why.


I don't think you can lay down more than 2 claymores, the first one will detonate I believe.


----------



## berny2435

makes sense

I wish they had something programmed into the knifing situations to where if the dude is right in front of you and you are actually hitting him with bullets that their actions are slowedy down and the actual power of the knife is reduced by half so it takes 2 hits with it unless he head shots you or something. I mean come on, a FRONTAL Hand-knife over soldier reactions and a gun's bullet one on one??

I also think that if the attack angle is like below like 20 degrees to your right or past 160 deg to your left, they can hit you full speed with less accuracy and kill you with one shot. Actually reward sneaking up on people, not no skill.. .

Pretty sure


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcnuttie*


I melee glitch too much, i'm addicted to it. I just love running fast and being focus. It's better to go FASTER! Seriously if you got good fps raised,holy cow i never seen myself run so damn faster than cod 4 players let alone in mw2 the care package glitch is really addicting, i really need to stop using it. I just like it but i DO use my guns. I have a tactic for care packages and i don't always use it for melee but something else also but i can't give that tactic what i'm gonna mention away because it would take away my stragedy lol.







it works though. Beats dealing with Hacks because i would NEVER cheat just melee







lol. Soon i'm sure they'll get a patch since it's a small bug ingame but i have a feeling it's made to do that and it does serve it's purpose. I don't know why they call it a glitch. I think it's just the way it is. There are times i go ninja crazy cuz i got commando perk and i jump over baddies by stairs and surprise'em and it makes me laugh crazy because the thought of players sitting in their chairs playing and jumping in their chairs getting startles by seeing me jump in and knifing them to their deaths lol. Glorious! lol


What is melee glitch?


----------



## berny2435

something like you do the D pad action for getting out a care package, don't throw it and while running you can melee knife really fast not to mention you run faster.

They should just have black ninja outfits for people that have over a certain amount of knife kills. That's the only cammo they get too lol!

Riot sheild plus a dude with tactical knife is ridiculous. Nerd rage on that one.


----------



## t77snapshot

*Warning: newb question?*

Does MW2 support PhysX?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Is there anyway to know who the host is on 360?

I get host a lot I *think* as I always have 5 bars and I always seem to be the first connected. I also notice that the 3 or 4 times I've had to leave the game early, it always pauses to find a new host right before I disconnect.

20mp/s down FTW.


----------



## andynolife

I start to play this game 3 days ago none stop, this is an awesome game. 
Still, with this system @ 1280X1024 maxed 4XAA, I got something like high 30s to high 50s and avg. around mid to high 40s. Is this normal? or My CPU is holding it back? Cuz I tried playing at stock clock and then 700/1100 on the 4850, and I can't really tell a difference. Should I switch to a 940BE?


----------



## Jakethesnake011

No physx in MW2, ands its only DX9.0


----------



## Baconslayer09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andynolife*


I start to play this game 3 days ago none stop, this is an awesome game. 
Still, with this system @ 1280X1024 maxed 4XAA, I got something like high 30s to high 50s and avg. around mid to high 40s. Is this normal? or My CPU is holding it back? Cuz I tried playing at stock clock and then 700/1100 on the 4850, and I can't really tell a difference. Should I switch to a 940BE?


I get a perfect frame rate with no AA on my system, which has a inferior card, but a better processor. I think I tried 4xAA, my frame rates were acceptable, but I got pauses when it had to load a new section of the map on single player, so I just said screw AA, the game looks good enough as is.


----------



## andynolife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Baconslayer09*


I get a perfect frame rate with no AA on my system, which has a inferior card, but a better processor. I think I tried 4xAA, my frame rates were acceptable, but I got pauses when it had to load a new section of the map on single player, so I just said screw AA, the game looks good enough as is.


Thanks for the input. I guess my situation is quite acceptable then. It's not a big difference in speed, but I do feel somewhat better (at least no pauses) from 3.1 to 3.2ghz. You might wanna consider a 4850, they are cheap now. It handles this game like a champ for 19" monitors. As I can tell you rig is suffering cuz the 4670 and mine is suffering by the BE hodling it back regardless AA on or off.


----------



## berny2435

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


Is there anyway to know who the host is on 360?

I get host a lot I *think* as I always have 5 bars and I always seem to be the first connected. I also notice that the 3 or 4 times I've had to leave the game early, it always pauses to find a new host right before I disconnect.

20mp/s down FTW.


I haven't figured this out yet either. none of my friends really talk about it so I've been thinking there is no dead give away but some others have talked about it. it might have something to do about who is at the top once they enter the game before the count down ends.


----------



## Baconslayer09

Just finished the game today after not being all that interested in the storyline for the past 2 months and playing it one mission at a time. Now I'm extremely intrigued to finally finish the first game. xD


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Been spending a ton of time playing 3rd Person Team Tactical. Adds a whole new element to the game.


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

For the people complaining about mic spamming it's not that hard to mute someone.

From all the games I've played I rarely ever get nade spammed at all.

Cheating wise, I've only encountered about three cheaters, in which I could still kill the person it was just more of a challenge to do so.

Just because MW2 doesn't have dedicated servers doesn't' mean much, you'll still get the same bullet registration like you did in MW. Dedicated servers still lagged and so did people on them so what's the big point?

Basically you guys just want something to complain about, I see since were doing our own hosting this enforces the Internet suppliers to up their plans and offer better speeds for cheaper prices.


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xXxALLANxXx*


Cheating wise, I've only encountered about three cheaters, in which I could still kill the person it was just more of a challenge to do so.


I've ran into well over a dozen 100% obvious hackers. The ones that join servers in pairs like Mr. Red and Mr. Blue more often than not are hackers and begin by headshotting half the enemy team across the map with pistols, then getting a harrier than can take down every enemy with or without cold-blooded.

It's pretty annoying.

Now to my own discussion, the gameplay is definitely living up to the hype, but its the other little things that tick me off that I don't feel like going into detail about.

Got another nuke last night, went 25-0 for it







, ended the round 30-1 (since it kills everyone including yourself, no perfect round). Was great, nukes are a ton of fun and happen much less than I expected them to after hearing that it was only a 25 killstreak.


----------



## andynolife

The game runs perfectly fine without the dedicated servers. I rarely runs into games with problems. Only had like 2 laggy games since before Christmas and so. I do see an increase in hackers in the games these days. You can see the SOB shot you dead from 1/3 of the map while running and aiming while you cant see a damn thing in the killcam screen and killed you with 1 or 2 bullets while STILL running, talking aobut bad hacks and simply ruined the game.


----------



## SSJ5Broli

MW2 is what I wished CS would be. Except dedicated servers and aiming down the sights.


----------



## berny2435

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
Is there anyway to know who the host is on 360?

I get host a lot I *think* as I always have 5 bars and I always seem to be the first connected. I also notice that the 3 or 4 times I've had to leave the game early, it always pauses to find a new host right before I disconnect.

20mp/s down FTW.


Anyone figure this out yet for 360???
I'm upgrading to 12mbps DSL fiber optic this Friday. Obviously if my connection doesn't go to max bars, I'm not host but I want to know who host is.

I wonder what is the Min required connection to not be glichy?
liek min of 1mbps upload, and 5 download with 100ms ping... .


----------



## Karlz3r

I recommend everybody on PCs to stop playing MW2 immediately because the hackers can now make such servers where every player would be cheating (modding the server or even sending out virus packages). There are servers where people get 70 rank in 1 kill, move faster, have lower gravity and so on. Various threads are posted in both Steam and IWnet forums, but the IWnet is completely ignorant and even deletes some of the posts. In other words, you could get VAC banned if you play.

Sources:
http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...play.php?f=778
http://www.infinityward.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=24


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Are the IW forums down? I cannot get on to login to m account.


----------



## Karlz3r

No, they're fine.


----------



## JonJonOK

For everyone worried about hackers:

VAC has discovered the callofdutyhacks.com hack by r4z8r, which was the first and most popular hack for MW2 by far. So there shouldn't be many hackers at all anymore.... until r4z8r figures out a way to bypass VAC again. Hackers vs anti-cheat is an ongoing battle that will never end. Every good PC multiplayer game has hacks. Just go to a different server and stop crying. Besides, killing hackers is fun... they get so mad! lol


----------



## berny2435

Console FTW. Console is almost bad enough with Nuke boosting now but considering that PC hacking is worse, I'm gald I don't play PC or I would be nerd ragin b/c this has become my favorite game currently.


----------



## berny2435

I heard they modded some stuff For PC. Nerfed the Care package running glich and the range on Akimbo 1887s with FMJ. Anyone have the details?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

I have to admit, the CP running thing is a PITA.

I've had it happen 3 times now. I finally got tired of it in one match, because he was camping us and backed my self into a corner, planted a claymore and waited. That way he couldn't outrun the blast from the claymore. After he died 4 times from that (Scavenger Pro FTW) he gave up and actually played.


----------



## CapDubOh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JonJonOK* 
For everyone worried about hackers:

VAC has discovered the callofdutyhacks.com hack by r4z8r, which was the first and most popular hack for MW2 by far. So there shouldn't be many hackers at all anymore.... until r4z8r figures out a way to bypass VAC again. Hackers vs anti-cheat is an ongoing battle that will never end. Every good PC multiplayer game has hacks. Just go to a different server and stop crying. Besides, killing hackers is fun... they get so mad! lol

Helios still runs rampant.


----------



## XiZeL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *berny2435* 
I heard they modded some stuff For PC. Nerfed the Care package running glich and the range on Akimbo 1887s with FMJ. Anyone have the details?


yes true patch 1.177

no more running idiots with knives and yes 1887 gets better range ith FMJ akilmbo Bling


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiZeL*


yes true patch 1.177

no more running idiots with knives and yes 1887 gets better range ith FMJ akilmbo Bling


I hope MS tests it quickly so it'll get released soon.


----------



## XiZeL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


I hope MS tests it quickly so it'll get released soon.


i received the update from steam like 2 days ago


----------



## berny2435

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiZeL* 
yes true patch 1.177

no more running idiots with knives and yes 1887 gets better range ith FMJ akilmbo Bling


I heard they were making the range with 1887s WITH akimbo and FMJ the same as without FMJ.. .

I heard after they lessoned the range of Akimbos the first time, adding FMJ to them seemed to have given them more range.. .


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiZeL*


i received the update from steam like 2 days ago


For the xbox, MS tests the new patches before they are released.


----------



## berny2435

care package still works on Xbox. Saw some dude using it yesterday.

Matchmaking was terrible for some reason last night. way too many tries getting into games guh!!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

I spent the last 4 games griefing some boosters, they were doing both riot shield boosting and kill streak boosting.

That was almost more fun than playing the game. I was killing them in the most different possible ways, lol. Cooking a grenade for 2 seconds and then running in and exploding myself, ect. I was using my "silent" class so they couldn't track me, it's Ninja Pro, Cold Blooded Pro and Slight of Hand pro with a silenced TAR21 and a silence M9.

I even got my AC130 twice, lol.


----------



## berny2435

oh yeah, the care package gliche got easier to do I heard (at least for Xbox). just have to step up or down from something while you throw the marker or something. ******ed.

49 and 7 on invasion last night, 2 predators, 1 harrier, 1 AC130. Killed 4 or 5 people durring the harrier bombing run at C lol! Immediate AC130 awaiting and I waited for my harrier to kill a couple more people before I brought it out. funny game and what made it even more funny was I was on my AC130, standing on trash cans in the garage at A and this dude went right by me right when I got off my computer. I proceeded to run after him and stab him lol! could have gotten a nuke if I would have had it on. DARN!

ACR + holo site, one man army pro, stopping power pro, steady aim, frag + stun was what I was using. I just switched to the same class once I ran out of Ammo.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Why can't I prestige? I reached 70, but I can't select Prestige mode.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


Why can't I prestige? I reached 70, but I can't select Prestige mode.


There's more XP you need to actually enable prestige when you hit 70. It's like another level.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


There's more XP you need to actually enable prestige when you hit 70. It's like another level.


Ahh, ok I see. Thanks!


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

I just Prestige'd for the first time and I'm leveling way faster than the first time around. I hit lvl 10 in about 45 minutes. Lvl 20 now after about 2 hours.

It's more fun the second time around.


----------



## allenottawa

Is it really true you can get a virus from MW2? I've heard a lot about it, but nothing confirmed.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


I just Prestige'd for the first time and I'm leveling way faster than the first time around. I hit lvl 10 in about 45 minutes. Lvl 20 now after about 2 hours.

It's more fun the second time around.


Yup it is









Plus there's the extra prestige challenges you'll probably start unlocking in the latter ranks.


----------



## Davidsen

bump ftw!

So anyone in OCN still play this game, or is everybody's attention on the MW3?


----------



## NeonRed3mption

This thread needs a bump









Who else is still rocking this game?


----------



## Geneaux

Got it on 360. I play from time to time for the nostalgia.


----------



## NeonRed3mption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geneaux*
> 
> Got it on 360. I play from time to time for the nostalgia.


Awesome









Lots of hackers on 360?


----------



## Geneaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeonRed3mption*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of hackers on 360?


Hmm, let's see. The highest frequency of hackers I've seen was around Mar-May 2011. So its been awhile. lol


----------



## NeonRed3mption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geneaux*
> 
> Hmm, let's see. The highest frequency of hackers I've seen was around Mar-May 2011. So its been awhile. lol


Ah, well that's nice. They're everywhere here in PC land unfortunately.


----------



## Master__Shake

i keep trying to get in to a server (pc) so far no luck.


----------



## NeonRed3mption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> i keep trying to get in to a server (pc) so far no luck.


Is your NAT closed?


----------



## Master__Shake

moderate


----------



## OverClocker55

Mine is ...VAC Banned


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

whats a modern warfare 2?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> whats a modern warfare 2?


It's game


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

looks silly and redundant.


----------



## stealthybox

Anyone play the IW4M servers?


----------



## NeonRed3mption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Mine is ...VAC Banned


You modded/hacked? :O


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeonRed3mption*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Mine is ...VAC Banned
> 
> 
> 
> You modded/hacked? :O
Click to expand...

No It was just a joke







No bans on record for me


----------



## NeonRed3mption

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> No It was just a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No bans on record for me


Ah. Do you play anymore?


----------



## OverClocker55

Yes. Only problem is it takes about 200 hours to find a match.


----------



## NeonRed3mption

Not for me...hoping in matches is instant.


----------

